# April fools has been and gone... hasn't it?!?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Currently sat on a Dealer forecourt is THIS £30k monstrosity. :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Currently sat on a Dealer forecourt is THIS £30k monstrosity.


Is it cheaper than an S3? Used of similar age?

Ugly indeed, but usual family carriage of some nerds dream!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

There really are some doodahs out there :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No one's gonna pay that nearly £30k !!! ...... are they ? :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Currently sat on a Dealer forecourt is THIS £30k monstrosity. :roll:


Never mind that, Crewe Audi are trying to sell a TTRS with a partial respray and black wheels for £55,000! :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fugly :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

TTS roadster with stripes and not much else is circa 95,000 chf


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bleeeeurgh [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

30k for that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks naff but I have to say the standard GTI looks far to understated for £25k


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Understated isn't a bad thing.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Hilarious exhaust.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Widget said:


> Understated isn't a bad thing.


I think it is when you're buying a golf GTI, may as well just buy an entry level one with 18's imo.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Those who know will know it's a GTi, those that don't won't care.

Understatement is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> ABT Sportsline body kit


I thought ABT had gone out of business (well the UK arm had). Awful.

James


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

There were a few ABT Sciroccos on the VW used web site a month or 2 ago, they were upwards of £35k and they looked terrible!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It's very "you", Kev... :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> It's very "you", Kev...


*lol* Good to see its business as usual on the forum :lol:

James


----------

